# NER Registration of EA (for engineers 190 SS in QLD)



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Anybody who got NER registration in EA?
I need it to get a letter for RPEQ which is necessary for engineer occupation for 190 SS in QLD.
I am wodering the interview process with EA..

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayyamkhan40 (Sep 11, 2017)

#DIANE KIM
Brother, I hope you got NER registration. I applied 6 weeks ago but the status is still in progress. Can you tell me about the time frame for completion of registration and little overview for interview..?


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Hello

It took quite long time since they asked my 2 referees for my reference check with email and phone.
Also, the interview was very simple. I had to explain one of my work (project). 
(eg. any situation you solved while you did project and the outcome)

I had completed registration on NER, but it has been useless anymore, unfortunately.
Because QLD has closed 190 for Mechanical engineer while I had an interview for NER.

Good luck !!


----------



## sayyamkhan40 (Sep 11, 2017)

#DIANE KIM

Brother thanks a lot for your reply..Moreover, did they instruct you to get Professional Indemnity Insurance (PII), as its also requirement for NER registration?


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Guys , one question !! it is mandatory for any engineer to get NER while processing 190 subclass visa !!!? please some clarification


----------



## sayyamkhan40 (Sep 11, 2017)

#m_hegazy

Brother if you are looking for Queensland state 190 visa then registration from NER is mandatory. For other states, NER is not required.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

sayyamkhan40 said:


> #m_hegazy
> 
> 
> 
> Brother if you are looking for Queensland state 190 visa then registration from NER is mandatory. For other states, NER is not required.




Dear; is it required for nomination only, or it’s required also after getting the visa for work purpose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayyamkhan40 (Sep 11, 2017)

#william1

Actually for Queensland, registration in Board of Professional Engineers Queensland (BPEQ) is required for both 190 visa and job purpose. And you cannot get registration in BPEQ without NER as per requirement of BPEQ. So, NER is mandatory for both visa and work purpose. For more information search on official website of BPEQ.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

sayyamkhan40 said:


> #william1
> 
> 
> 
> Actually for Queensland, registration in Board of Professional Engineers Queensland (BPEQ) is required for both 190 visa and job purpose. And you cannot get registration in BPEQ without NER as per requirement of BPEQ. So, NER is mandatory for both visa and work purpose. For more information search on official website of BPEQ.




Thx for your prompt response; but i want to know. Is it required in addition to EA qualifications/experience assessment, since i have +VE outcome from EA? or it’s enough to have only the qualifications assessed through EA with +VE?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayyamkhan40 (Sep 11, 2017)

#william1

Dear if you are going for 189 visa then no need for NER, only +ve outcome from EA is enough..But if you are going for state noumination for Queensland 190 visa, then you need NER registration in addition to +ve outcome from EA (which you already have).


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

sayyamkhan40 said:


> #william1
> 
> 
> 
> Dear if you are going for 189 visa then no need for NER, only +ve outcome from EA is enough..But if you are going for state noumination for Queensland 190 visa, then you need NER registration in addition to +ve outcome from EA (which you already have).




thx a lot for the info. dear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

No, you dont have to get PII because you are only applying to get rpeq.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi everyone. Thanks for this thread. I am civil engineer 233211.When I came across the complicated process of NER,actually I gave up. Has anyone completed it successfully? What about the demonstration of 50 hours of CPD? how can we do this?
Many thanks.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for this thread. I am civil engineer 233211.When I came across the complicated process of NER,actually I gave up. Has anyone completed it successfully? What about the demonstration of 50 hours of CPD? how can we do this?
> Many thanks.




Hi, 

This is interesting. Can someone simplify pathway to NER or perhaps share related experiences which might benefit anyone concerned..


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

I have got the NER. Its actually quite simple to get. CPD i filled out the trainings worshops webinars and other events i participated during work. You only need to fill in how many hours and the topic of the programs and conferences you attended. You can also add articles you read about related to work. 




Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for this thread. I am civil engineer 233211.When I came across the complicated process of NER,actually I gave up. Has anyone completed it successfully? What about the demonstration of 50 hours of CPD? how can we do this?
> Many thanks.


----------



## nadeemabbas04 (Jan 10, 2018)

hi everyone,

can anyone guide me about NER approval time? I submitted on 01.02.2018 and assessor asked for additional documents on 08.02.2018 and i uploaded additional documents on 12.02.2018. My question is that how long shall it take to get approval. they have not contacted my referees yet.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

nadeemabbas04 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone guide me about NER approval time? I submitted on 01.02.2018 and assessor asked for additional documents on 08.02.2018 and i uploaded additional documents on 12.02.2018. My question is that how long shall it take to get approval. they have not contacted my referees yet.


The whole process takes 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi I am going to apply for same, I have collected all documents, can anybody guide me about the interview from his experience.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

I got additional information request which i can not provid..
1. Referee should be chartered EA member and provide english profficiency of your referee (whereas its not necessary ro be chartered as i am applying for RPEQ and i can not ask my manager to give ielts for me)
2.CPD not enough (even i am enrolled in Master and have completed 9 subjectes which is around 450 hours other than my presentations which i gave un various places and short courses)
3. Civil engineer license from Dubai ( we dont have any engineer license here in dubai)


What the hell...they gave to many in few weeks who and refused my authentic experience and CPD..they asked me to show techncial work you are doing and i showed already according to Bs ASTM ACI ISO standards
It seems he literally refused to approved me despite providing enough things

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

*help regarding NER registration*

Hello Members,
I'm wish to apply for NER registration. Can someone help me writing Work Experience Statement, Continuing Professional Development (CPD) Statement and acquired competence self-assessment worksheet ? if someone could provide me sample of the same which they submitted to EA for NER registration, I will be highly grateful.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Please guide how to make work experience statement.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> I have got the NER. Its actually quite simple to get. CPD i filled out the trainings worshops webinars and other events i participated during work. You only need to fill in how many hours and the topic of the programs and conferences you attended. You can also add articles you read about related to work.


Can you help with preparation of work experience statement


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

I got my ner approved last monday..
Its very simple for the people who have more than 7 years of experience..as it is the minimum criteria..first you have to write your experience summary..then you have to show 50 hrs of CPD in the last one year..in Cpd you can show any training online courses,seminars etc
Then they will send an email to ur referees..referess should not be necessarily charetered engineers but at the same time referees who are filling the forms should fill the forms in good english...then they will ask you for the interview..interview is very simple you have to explain o e of ur project in 5 mins...and they will ask you simple questions..as the interviewer in most of the cases are not from your field..so you can explain them easily about ur work and after the interview within 10 mins..they will send you certificate..i think i have explained everything in detail...<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Kadster (May 13, 2018)

Hi Furqan

I am new to Expat Forum. 

Can you kindly assist and shed some light on a few questions that I have for the NER application.

1. For the Work Experience Statement, is there a limit on how long it needs to be and did you insert pictures of your projects or was it only a written discourse? 

2. Do you have to be professionally registered (licenced) as an engineer in your home country to be considered or does the 5+ years experience in the last 7 years suffice?

3. If I may ask, how many years of experience did you have prior to applying? 

Thank you


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Furqan586 said:


> I got my ner approved last monday..
> Its very simple for the people who have more than 7 years of experience..as it is the minimum criteria..first you have to write your experience summary..then you have to show 50 hrs of CPD in the last one year..in Cpd you can show any training online courses,seminars etc
> Then they will send an email to ur referees..referess should not be necessarily charetered engineers but at the same time referees who are filling the forms should fill the forms in good english...then they will ask you for the interview..interview is very simple you have to explain o e of ur project in 5 mins...and they will ask you simple questions..as the interviewer in most of the cases are not from your field..so you can explain them easily about ur work and after the interview within 10 mins..they will send you certificate..i think i have explained everything in detail...<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Well yeh it should be not chartered member but unfortunately those who are sending applications now are being asked that referee to be chartered member in my case i have 7 years of experience with master degree and still they have asked many irrelevant things like
English proficiency of manager
Memberships of managers
Manager to be chartered member
My license in country of work
my cpds are in construction and yet they said its not releated to your experience i have more than 500 CPDS bcz of master and some courses i attended.
So now a days they are asking people such things ..they asked few others also.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Furqan586 said:


> I got my ner approved last monday..
> Its very simple for the people who have more than 7 years of experience..as it is the minimum criteria..first you have to write your experience summary..then you have to show 50 hrs of CPD in the last one year..in Cpd you can show any training online courses,seminars etc
> Then they will send an email to ur referees..referess should not be necessarily charetered engineers but at the same time referees who are filling the forms should fill the forms in good english...then they will ask you for the interview..interview is very simple you have to explain o e of ur project in 5 mins...and they will ask you simple questions..as the interviewer in most of the cases are not from your field..so you can explain them easily about ur work and after the interview within 10 mins..they will send you certificate..i think i have explained everything in detail...<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*




Thanks for sharing your NER experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

1.work exp summary is just like a detailed cv.list down the number of projects in each company you have worked..and write down the description of your activities..you cant explain each and every project so just make it a general one..like in all those projects i was involved in the following activities...secondly i didnt attach any pictures...its not required...
2.they will not ask you about your registration in your own country...only thing which you have to attach is CDR from EA..Plus pII policy..PII policy is a insurance of your work..in my case i am working in an company which has this insurance for all the employees..but even you dnt have this policy you can still apply.they will issue you a letter for Rpeq registration..which is the ultimate goal..yes 5 years of exp in the last 7 years is sufficient

3.you have to write exp statement of last 5 years in my casy i write in detail for the 7 years and rest 3 years i just make a list of projects and write a very short description...


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Mate i dnt know about your case..we are 3 people in the same company...they didnt ask about any additional things..as we wrote a very detailed summary..in my case i wrote 22 pages..plus my referees were chartered engineers.one was from uk and one was professional engineer from us..they cannot ask a uk guy to show english proficiency...lol...my case is not old..i got my ner approved 8 may 2018..


----------



## Kadster (May 13, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> 1.work exp summary is just like a detailed cv.list down the number of projects in each company you have worked..and write down the description of your activities..you cant explain each and every project so just make it a general one..like in all those projects i was involved in the following activities...secondly i didnt attach any pictures...its not required...
> 2.they will not ask you about your registration in your own country...only thing which you have to attach is CDR from EA..Plus pII policy..PII policy is a insurance of your work..in my case i am working in an company which has this insurance for all the employees..but even you dnt have this policy you can still apply.they will issue you a letter for Rpeq registration..which is the ultimate goal..yes 5 years of exp in the last 7 years is sufficient
> 
> 3.you have to write exp statement of last 5 years in my casy i write in detail for the 7 years and rest 3 years i just make a list of projects and write a very short description...



Thanks for sharing Furqan, that info really helps. 

What engineering field did you apply under?


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Civil engineering i am senior highway design engineer in Parsons


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Well yeh it should be not chartered member but unfortunately those who are sending applications now are being asked that referee to be chartered member in my case i have 7 years of experience with master degree and still they have asked many irrelevant things like
> English proficiency of manager
> Memberships of managers
> Manager to be chartered member
> ...




Any updates on your application ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> Any updates on your application ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing..not replying me.. application in progress

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Nothing..not replying me.. application in progress
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Did you submit reply to additional information ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> Did you submit reply to additional information ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I said i dont have chartered member 
Provided modified CPD and dubai license etc

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Yes. I said i dont have chartered member
> Provided modified CPD and dubai license etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Today I also got email requiring additional information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadster (May 13, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> Today I also got email requiring additional information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

What additional info are they requesting?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> Today I also got email requiring additional information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be some for you also...like chsrtered engr
English proficiency of manager
Cpd etx

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Kadster said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> What additional info are they requesting?




They requested whether my referees are chartered members of EA or they hold engineering qualification. They also requested details that referees should be knowing me for more than 12 months. And referees should hold experience of more than 5 years in the field for which NER application is submitted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadster (May 13, 2018)

I guess if your referee is registered professional in your home country, you may submit that info.
Obviously, referees for offshore people will not be chartered members of EA.


----------



## Kadster (May 13, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> Civil engineering i am senior highway design engineer in Parsons


Thanks Furqan586. 
I am civil/structural engineer with just over 7 years experience.
Planning to do my application soon.
Hope they consider as I only reached 7 years in March 2018.


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Yes its sufficient...


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Guys in most of the cases they just asked to confirm the refrees experience and qualification...and in some cases if they have a doubt that the referees are not geniune..they ask for english profiency..which is not possible.so if you can write one statement that i confirm that all the information provided is correct....in addition to that guys please read the ner guidelines before asking questions...because you might get confused as all the cases are.not same..as far as cpd is concerned there is no such requirements that it should be exactly related to your work...


----------



## Arbagi (May 21, 2018)

Hello everyone, there is any minimum numbers of page for the experience statement.


----------



## Arbagi (May 21, 2018)

In the interview I have to explain to the interviwer every seminar or training I mentioned in my report or they will not ask?


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

There is no minimum page requirement.but try write maximum what you can
No they will not ask questions from the seminars..they will ask questions related to your work and experience summary..but again you never know what interviewer is going to ask from you..but i know lot of people..who has appeared in the interview..but nobodu told me that they ask about cpd or seminars..


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone from dubai? How they will contact through skype as it is blocked in uae and all of vpns are blocked too any one have idea as i have interview and i tries around 6 7 vpns and none of them works also can some one confirm if it is video call or audio interview only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Yes i am in abudhabi..but fortunately skype is working in my office..as my office has its own vpn settings..and interviewer asked me this question that we are facing difficulty in skype in dubai..but in my case it worked fine..i dnt know either they will download botim for us.i think you can tell them that its blocked in uae may be they will tell you alternate way like web ex...but they are aware of this thing as he asked from me..


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

I got letter of confirmation for NER but my portal shows in process and asking to submit PII till 2018 dec. In thr mail they sent to me they mentioned that my letter for BPEQ can be found from this link but when i click the link which is directed to my portal i dont see any letter for BPEQ. anyone here to reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Does the assesor send email to two referees on the same day or different ?one of my friend says his one referee got email from assesor while the other one didnt get



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbagi (May 21, 2018)

can I include in work experience some figures and images.


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Usually they are sending on the same day..in my friends case they send the letter to my friend instead of sending it to the referee..so my friend send them an email please send it my referee..there are chances of mistak..its better to contact ea...or ask your ist referee to give you the contact details of accessor and write an email to him..
Secondly tou will not get a professional engineer certificate without pII policy..they will issue u a letter for bpeq..which is the required document..if your link is not working write an email to your accessor...aur just wait for one day


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Figures are not required..if you want to add its upto you..overall presentation should be impressive..


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Furqan586 said:


> Usually they are sending on the same day..in my friends case they send the letter to my friend instead of sending it to the referee..so my friend send them an email please send it my referee..there are chances of mistak..its better to contact ea...or ask your ist referee to give you the contact details of accessor and write an email to him..
> Secondly tou will not get a professional engineer certificate without pII policy..they will issue u a letter for bpeq..which is the required document..if your link is not working write an email to your accessor...aur just wait for one day



My NER status shows that is is in progress untill I provide PII. Is it the same for you also ? I dont understand in the email i got letter of confirmation for NER and it states letter for BPEQ can be found in this link but when i click the link it says application in progress ..i emailed engineer australia and asked them about it they said your application is going under assessment and unfortunately we can not provide letter for bpeq untill sucessful outcome is there . Can you tell me how you got the letter and your status for NER is also in progress ? and how many days after the email of confirmation you got the letter for bpeq?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Furqan586 said:


> I got my ner approved last monday..
> Its very simple for the people who have more than 7 years of experience..as it is the minimum criteria..first you have to write your experience summary..then you have to show 50 hrs of CPD in the last one year..in Cpd you can show any training online courses,seminars etc
> Then they will send an email to ur referees..referess should not be necessarily charetered engineers but at the same time referees who are filling the forms should fill the forms in good english...then they will ask you for the interview..interview is very simple you have to explain o e of ur project in 5 mins...and they will ask you simple questions..as the interviewer in most of the cases are not from your field..so you can explain them easily about ur work and after the interview within 10 mins..they will send you certificate..i think i have explained everything in detail...<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*




And yes for you it would have been so simple because i guess you are design engineer and engineer australia emphasizes on designing rather than site experience they are screwing me since 3 months and they are asking me and my referee whether i am doing designing and i told many times that i am a site based engineer involved in project control and monitoring and supervision but again they asked me in the interview that were you doing designing and after interview they sent me email and asked in that email as well that were you involved in designing activities in this said project. ? I dont understand is it only designing which civil engineer has to do ? Why they asking 10 times about designing? Because of this question i ak running behind them since febraury... i wanted to be ethical to be transparent if it is so then i guess lying is better a simple yes and providing someone else design calculation is far easy then answering there repeated questions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

No i dont think its about design engineer..i submiited my pII policy..so i got the letter...anyways keep following ea..soon you will getbthe rpeq letter...i dont know y its happening...i know 3 or 4 guys personally who got the letter on same day..but all were design engineers...


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Furqan586 said:


> No i dont think its about design engineer..i submiited my pII policy..so i got the letter...anyways keep following ea..soon you will getbthe rpeq letter...i dont know y its happening...i know 3 or 4 guys personally who got the letter on same day..but all were design engineers...




They were design engrs thats why. The priblem with EA is that they cinsider only deisgn engr to be civil engr . Anyway waiting still. And can u tell me that PII policy is the copy of insurance card or company has to mention in letter that we have PII policy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally got NER letter for BPEQ. Thanks for all of your support . it was a lovely outcome of 3 months continous struggle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

masaudakhter said:


> Finally got NER letter for BPEQ. Thanks for all of your support . it was a lovely outcome of 3 months continous struggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you tell how you managed the PII issue. Have you submitted a letter from company stating PII is provided by employer.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

thamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell how you managed the PII issue. Have you submitted a letter from company stating PII is provided by employer.




For RPEQ you dont need PII. While applying dor NER on the portal you get option to select RPEQ So u will not get NER status but you will get letter to apply to BPEQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks. How do we know that our references got an email. Will there be any update for us from EA or we have to hear from our references only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

thamba said:


> Thanks. How do we know that our references got an email. Will there be any update for us from EA or we have to hear from our references only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You will get an email stating they have contacted your referees and they want to schedule Skype interview.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you guys today I got REPQ letter. How do I proceed further for registration of BEPQ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> Thank you guys today I got REPQ letter. How do I proceed further for registration of BEPQ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Download form 2 from BPEQ website
Fill the form 
Attach. Your letter dor BPEQ from EA
And send by courrier 
Thats it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Download form 2 from BPEQ website
> Fill the form
> Attach. Your letter dor BPEQ from EA
> And send by courrier
> ...




How long does it takes to process the registeration for BPEQ. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> How long does it takes to process the registeration for BPEQ. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not sure as mine is in process too but heard it takes around 45 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Not sure as mine is in process too but heard it takes around 45 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How did you choose to pay the fees ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> How did you choose to pay the fees ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Credit card


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Credit card
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After how many days do they deduct money ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> After how many days do they deduct money ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




After 2 3 days , first u will receive email that your documents rcvd after 2 3 days they will deduct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> I got my ner approved last monday..
> Its very simple for the people who have more than 7 years of experience..as it is the minimum criteria..first you have to write your experience summary..then you have to show 50 hrs of CPD in the last one year..in Cpd you can show any training online courses,seminars etc
> Then they will send an email to ur referees..referess should not be necessarily charetered engineers but at the same time referees who are filling the forms should fill the forms in good english...then they will ask you for the interview..interview is very simple you have to explain o e of ur project in 5 mins...and they will ask you simple questions..as the interviewer in most of the cases are not from your field..so you can explain them easily about ur work and after the interview within 10 mins..they will send you certificate..i think i have explained everything in detail...<*SNIP*> *See "inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Hi Mate , I have some query regarding the CPD if you could advise. Do they ask you to provided certificate for Technical Presentation and Conference Meeting conducted? I'm in designed field also. But during our presentation we dont have certificate since is a three parties conference meeting. Your input is highly appreciated.

Cheers Mate


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate , I have some query regarding the CPD if you could advise. Do they ask you to provided certificate for Technical Presentation and Conference Meeting conducted? I'm in designed field also. But during our presentation we dont have certificate since is a three parties conference meeting. Your input is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mate




Not necessarily but sometimes these days they ask evidence of attendance. If u can show any registration email of event that is enough also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Not necessarily but sometimes these days they ask evidence of attendance. If u can show any registration email of event that is enough also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate..thanks for your quick response. I have done CPD in previous year of 2014 and 2015. Seems in NER they only required the 3 years from now CPD. Kindly correct if I missed somthing. Thanks


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

50 hrs in one year or 150 hrs in last 3 years..please dont make it 100 hrs by keeping less than 50 hrs in one year..
Certificates of attendance is always adviseable to provide..
Please check the guidelines of cpd you can claim lot of things..even online study material..etc
10 hrs you can claim if u r working in a iso certified company...


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi There,
Congrats for the letter, have you applied for SS Queensland.


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Unfortunately no...i have 60 points ..now they increased the points....


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Completed my assessment for NER successfully. Got my outcome letter and RPEQ letter today morning (20.07.2018).


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

thamba said:


> Hi Guys,
> Completed my assessment for NER successfully. Got my outcome letter and RPEQ letter today morning (20.07.2018).




What's your ANZSCO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

233311


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

thamba said:


> 233311




Now apply for BEPQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Furqan586 said:


> Unfortunately no...i have 60 points ..now they increased the points....




Even if u have 60 apply bcz they will give u 65 and u will be at 65


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Guys, I am from Bahrain. How to send the documents to BPEQ. Is it by courier or ordinary post?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

thamba said:


> Guys, I am from Bahrain. How to send the documents to BPEQ. Is it by courier or ordinary post?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Choose the mode which offers tracking of your documents. 
Also BPEQ will send upon recieving of documents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

BPEQ will send an email upon recieving of documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

bapudamunda said:


> You will get an email stating they have contacted your referees and they want to schedule Skype interview.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi, they have contacted one of my references in Australia itself over phone on Friday 20th but other reference in Dubai didn't get any email or call even I didn't receive any update on my email. considering weekend should I write to them? also I am in abudhabi UAE here Skype doesn't work.... what to do? can any one suggest please.

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> hi, they have contacted one of my references in Australia itself over phone on Friday 20th but other reference in Dubai didn't get any email or call even I didn't receive any update on my email. considering weekend should I write to them? also I am in abudhabi UAE here Skype doesn't work.... what to do? can any one suggest please.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk



So both of your referees aren't working in your current company? I've heard that the referees should be from same department and currently working with the applicant. Is this true?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> So both of your referees aren't working in your current company? I've heard that the referees should be from same department and currently working with the applicant. Is this true?


actually one was with my company for last 10yrs but recently moved to Australia... I don't no the further consequences

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

can anyone advise me how to manage Skype interview from UAE as Skype is blocked here

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone
I am new member here in the portal
I want to know about how many days it takes to get NER Registration because i also want to apply for the same.
And for BPEQ afterwards.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

What's your ANZSCO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> what's your anzsco ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


233512


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Waiting for reply.....


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

skrp2000in said:


> can anyone advise me how to manage Skype interview from UAE as Skype is blocked here
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




You can do it easily through your service provider in UAE, whether du or etisalat, by paying them AED 50/ month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all,

Can anyone suggest me about PII (insurance) requirement during NER application? As I am working offshore (not inside Australia), is it required for me to provide? 
If yes, what kind of PII is required?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

No it's not required


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Do we have to apply for RPEQ or NER before or after receiving pre-invite from QLD?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

FIRST - NER
SECOND - RPEQ

When you will get pre-invite, you will have to prove that you fulfil the conditions. Therefore, RPEQ should in your hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

thamba said:


> Hi Guys,
> Completed my assessment for NER successfully. Got my outcome letter and RPEQ letter today morning (20.07.2018).


Hi Mate, How long do NER response or contacted you or your reference? I have submitted yesterday only I'm assuming it will take 2 weeks before they response? 

Thanks mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Finally got NER letter for BPEQ. Thanks for all of your support . it was a lovely outcome of 3 months continous struggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate....
Did you manage your PII policy? did you provide PII policy form the current company your working? thanks mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

thamba said:


> Hi Guys,
> Completed my assessment for NER successfully. Got my outcome letter and RPEQ letter today morning (20.07.2018).


Congrats for your outcome.

Can you please tell me when you apply for NER?


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congrats for your outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me when you apply for NER?




I applied on may. But got an email asking for detailed work profile and projects. That consumed sometime. On submission, immediately referees got email from them. Again my manager took a month to respond. He responded on the last day. Next day I got email asking for confirming the date for Skype interview. We fixed the third day and on fourth day, I got both letters . Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate, How long do NER response or contacted you or your reference? I have submitted yesterday only I'm assuming it will take 2 weeks before they response?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate




Two to three weeks if they are satisfied with submissions. Otherwise they will ask you for more info on submission. Once satisfied, they will contact referees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

thamba said:


> Two to three weeks if they are satisfied with submissions. Otherwise they will ask you for more info on submission. Once satisfied, they will contact referees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick response mate. Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi there, can anyone filled the nomination form (after invitation) only with email confirmation from BPEQ.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Did you recieve invitation ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Did you recieve invitation ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no... i just want to know


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

thamba said:


> Two to three weeks if they are satisfied with submissions. Otherwise they will ask you for more info on submission. Once satisfied, they will contact referees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, 

I couldn't submit the skills assessment letter with NER application. Is it necessary to upload at the time of submission or will they check the letter from their data bases.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> FIRST - NER
> SECOND - RPEQ
> 
> When you will get pre-invite, you will have to prove that you fulfil the conditions. Therefore, RPEQ should in your hand.
> ...


Hello Amandeep Kaur

Did you done BPEQ Registration?
What is your ANZSCo Code?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Ya. I have applied 
But my application is still pending 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

amandeepkaur said:


> Ya. I have applied
> But my application is still pending
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you send the skills assessment outcome letter with the application?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes it's mandatory to send while applying for NER. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

amandeepkaur said:


> Yes it's mandatory to send while applying for NER.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was no specific slot to upload that letter?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

I guess there is. Don't worry they will ask for it, if it's required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

amandeepkaur said:


> I guess there is. Don't worry they will ask for it, if it's required
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Ya. I have applied
> But my application is still pending
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pending with Engineer Australia or BPEQ?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

BPEQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> BPEQ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get invitation from QLD?

When did you send your docs. to BPEQ?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did you get invitation from QLD?
> 
> When did you send your docs. to BPEQ?


Your Anzsco?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

233914


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> 233914
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But this was temporary removed.

But did you get the invitation before its removal?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

No invitation till date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manojprabhu (Jul 31, 2018)

DIANE KIM said:


> Hello
> 
> It took quite long time since they asked my 2 referees for my reference check with email and phone.
> Also, the interview was very simple. I had to explain one of my work (project).
> ...


Hai,
Is it necessary to get Professional Indemnity Insurance (PII) for obtaining NER from EA for RPEQ


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

" so for the last 5 yrs experience do you have to just mention your roles and responsibilities or do u have to give a detailed summary like the CDR"


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> Figures are not required..if you want to add its upto you..overall presentation should be impressive..


" so for the last 5 yrs experience do you have to just mention your roles and responsibilities or do u have to give a detailed summary like the CDR"
or can it have the similar information of your CDR.


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

You mentioned detailed work profile, can it be on the similar lines of the CDR report. Can we put in the same information.


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

thamba said:


> Two to three weeks if they are satisfied with submissions. Otherwise they will ask you for more info on submission. Once satisfied, they will contact referees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you also have to submit the acquired competence worksheet or only work experience with CPD


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> FIRST - NER
> SECOND - RPEQ
> 
> When you will get pre-invite, you will have to prove that you fulfil the conditions. Therefore, RPEQ should in your hand.
> ...


Hi mate

How you manage the RPEQ application? or have got the result from QLD , anyidea how long the process for RPEQ application. Thanks mate Cheers.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi all mates

Would be a good thing to follow up the status of the assessment within 2weeks time? although NER website shows 3 to 4 weeks will be the outcome.

Thanks for any response.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

NER - One month 
BPEQ- One month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> NER - One month
> BPEQ- One month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for your response.
I will be moving to other country on September with different company this why I need to know the time frame, thanks for giving me idea..cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> NER - One month
> BPEQ- One month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate just a short query regarding referee, do it is required to submit the diploma or degree of your referee? NER send me message :

" Work Experience Statement and your cpd for 12 months but need the credentials if your referees in order to progress your assessment. Please advise of the educational qualifications of your referees. As advised in the NER guidelines, referees need to have engineering qualifications (in any discipline) and must be able to vouch for your mechanical engineering competencies"

Thanks for response.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

EA required min 5 years of experience for NER. I already have gained 5 years of experience. However, EA deducted 3 months of my experience and now according to my outcome letter I will get 5 years of experience next month. Can I still apply for NER based on my actual experience or I've to wait till next month as per the outcome letter?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Guys

Please share your experience for making with "Statutory Declaration" for your referee.

the main reason is that one of my referee now is not willing to share his educational background although he is working with Engineering department.

Thank you very much mates.

cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm uploading the documents for NER. There is an option for attaching supporting documents for work experience. I've attached the screenshot. Kindly advise that which documents should I upload?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I'm uploading the documents for NER. There is an option for attaching supporting documents for work experience. I've attached the screenshot. Kindly advise that which documents should I upload?


You can attach here your work experience certificates and other documents related to your job.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello everyone

Today i got letter of confirmation from NER but didnot get RPEQ letter.
As EA provide me the link to get the letter but when i click on it I did not found letter only think is ther to Provide PII insurance.
So anyone help me in this issue to get letter for RPEQ.
I emaild to EA but since no reply.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Today i got letter of confirmation from NER but didnot get RPEQ letter.
> As EA provide me the link to get the letter but when i click on it I did not found letter only think is ther to Provide PII insurance.
> ...



Hi mate congrats... How is the interview? how long did they contact your referee once you submitted the required documents.

Cheers mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate congrats... How is the interview? how long did they contact your referee once you submitted the required documents.
> 
> Cheers mate


Thanks

The interview was good. 

Assessor asked many questions in the interview regarding my jobs, duty and other question only related to my job duties. He takes 24 minutes for full interview.

After one week they contact my referees and within 2 days my referees replied to the Engineer australia with their feedback.

Then after 2 days my interview was schedule on this Monday and net day I got the letter of confirmation and today morning also got letter of RPEQ.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The interview was good.
> 
> ...


Hi mate

That is great, thanks for your quick response. I'm looking forward that EA will send email to my referee. I just send last monday for additional documents and written confirmation about my referee. 

Wish you best for your registration to BPEQ...cheers mate.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

What about the PII (Personal Indemnity Insurance) which they are asking.
when you start your NER application, it says:

1. I am a sole practitioner and have a PII policy in my name as my business is not structured as a corporation or partnership.
2. I am employed by a corporation or partnership (including sole practitioners whose business is incorporated) and covered by their PII policy.
3. I am employed by a Commonwealth/State/Territory/Local Government or Tertiary Institution and am covered under indemnity arrangements for these entities.
4. I do not have a PII Policy and am seeking an assessment for registration on:
the NER, contingent on obtaining PII cover within six months, or
a state based register only (e.g., RPEQ)
5. I am not covered by a PII policy.

Which one to choose, if you want to get registered in NER and not for RPEQ.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The interview was good.
> 
> ...


******************************************************************************

Hi mate can u please guide me in BPEQ form 2.

I'm offshore applicant.. do I need to sign in RPEQ practicing? on NON-practicing.?

How do BPEQ send the letter outcome? thru your personal email or company email?
or by courier also?

Appreciate your help mates.

thanks


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

thamba said:


> Two to three weeks if they are satisfied with submissions. Otherwise they will ask you for more info on submission. Once satisfied, they will contact referees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



****************************************************************
Hi mate can u please guide me in BPEQ form 2.

I'm offshore applicant.. do I need to sign in RPEQ practicing? on NON-practicing.?

How do BPEQ send the letter outcome? thru your personal email or company email?
or by courier also?

Appreciate your help mates.

thanks


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Itik1983 said:


> ****************************************************************
> 
> Hi mate can u please guide me in BPEQ form 2.
> 
> ...




Hi
I got my RPEQ on 10th August. Formally I haven’t got any communication till now. They notified me of application receipt on 8th and money was deducted on 9th. Yesterday when I checked their website, I found that they had registered me as RPEQ from 10th. Tomorrow I am thinking to call and check with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

thamba said:


> Hi
> I got my RPEQ on 10th August. Formally I haven’t got any communication till now. They notified me of application receipt on 8th and money was deducted on 9th. Yesterday when I checked their website, I found that they had registered me as RPEQ from 10th. Tomorrow I am thinking to call and check with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you send them through Currier mail ? But regarding the form 2. Can u please confirmed that for offshore applicant we need ti fill-in RPEQ practicing?

Thanks


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

thamba said:


> Hi
> I got my RPEQ on 10th August. Formally I haven’t got any communication till now. They notified me of application receipt on 8th and money was deducted on 9th. Yesterday when I checked their website, I found that they had registered me as RPEQ from 10th. Tomorrow I am thinking to call and check with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you sent your documents to Bpeq and after how many days you received confirmation 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thamba (Jun 18, 2016)

Itik1983 said:


> Have you send them through Currier mail ? But regarding the form 2. Can u please confirmed that for offshore applicant we need ti fill-in RPEQ practicing?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I sent through registered post. I mentioned practicing as I don’t want to complicate. Also I have as idea to move soon there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

thamba said:


> I sent through registered post. I mentioned practicing as I don’t want to complicate. Also I have as idea to move soon there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response mate cheers...


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I choosed PI insurance covered with my employer option but I guess it was a mistake and now they want me to provide details of insurance.
I live in offshore and learned that my company doesn't have that kind of insurance.
They gave me time to supply the necessary documents for PI insurance, 
Can I make any changes or give information to EA that what I learned from my employer about that my employer doesn't have any PI insurance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Anybody applied for NER in july?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

WightTotoro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I choosed PI insurance covered with my employer option but I guess it was a mistake and now they want me to provide details of insurance.
> I live in offshore and learned that my company doesn't have that kind of insurance.
> ...


Hey

What happened to your case?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Still waiting for an reply from EA .
I asked them what can I do for my application.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Anybody applied for NER in july?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Yes I applied on 19 July 2018

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Anybody applied for NER in july?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Hi I apply in 23rd of July and I got letter from EA to apply for RPEQ on 15Aug. it was a smooth applications 23 days including weekend. I encounter only one issue replace my referee and the assessor agree with it. After interview in August 15 i got letter and I send immediately to BPEQ. If your documents is genuine and your referee reply asap the application will be in 3 to 4 weeks.

hope it helps you application.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi I apply in 23rd of July and I got letter from EA to apply for RPEQ on 15Aug. it was a smooth applications 23 days including weekend. I encounter only one issue replace my referee and the assessor agree with it. After interview in August 15 i got letter and I send immediately to BPEQ. If your documents is genuine and your referee reply asap the application will be in 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> hope it helps you application.


Thanks for your support.

But for your information, I got NER letter from EA on 8 August and BPEQ registration was successful on 17 August 2018.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Thanks for your support.
> 
> But for your information, I got NER letter from EA on 8 August and BPEQ registration was successful on 17 August 2018.


Awesome mate... my BPEQ is pending they have not contacted me yet since I have mail them the application form. Yesterday I receive mail from Fedex that my documents been delivered. Any idea how many days after they deduct to credit card? 

Cheers mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Awesome mate... my BPEQ is pending they have not contacted me yet since I have mail them the application form. Yesterday I receive mail from Fedex that my documents been delivered. Any idea how many days after they deduct to credit card?
> 
> Cheers mate


My document was delivered on 10 August and Money deducted on 16 Aug and on 17 Aug registration was done.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> My document was delivered on 10 August and Money deducted on 16 Aug and on 17 Aug registration was done.


Thanks for the information mate.. I will not used my credit card first for 1 week ;-)

Cheers


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

How did you solve PI insurance?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> How did you solve PI insurance?


If your company is under PII insurance then yu may check the box if not then check that tis not under PII insurance simple as that read and understand the question so that you will not confused mate.

Cheers


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > How did you solve PI insurance?
> ...


So you think Of shall reply them with my current condition and mistake.

There are 2 additional concerns in my case about my both referees.
1st referee is an İndustrial engineer.( I am a mechanical engineer)
2nd referee is a mechanical engineer but only has 4 years experience.

I hope they accept them.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> So you think Of shall reply them with my current condition and mistake.
> 
> There are 2 additional concerns in my case about my both referees.
> 1st referee is an İndustrial engineer.( I am a mechanical engineer)
> ...


I recommend that your referee must be your Manager or Supervisor. not an ordinary workmate. Be aware that all referee mus comply with NER requirments. It doesnt mater what field your referee as long as Engineering profession. read the requirements. If they found out you provide false documents or referee. then they will bared you or dont accept your applications.

Cheers


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > So you think Of shall reply them with my current condition and mistake.
> ...


İndustrial engineer was quality manager, and he was my senior.

Mechanical engineer guy was the only English speaking in my department.

Both are real. These 2 companies are small companies, 
I was the only mechanical engineer in one of them for a while.
Other one is has some serious Engineering capability but very local guys and they can not answer any English emails.

I will write all these details, I hope they accept.
There is no alternative for me I guess.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi I apply in 23rd of July and I got letter from EA to apply for RPEQ on 15Aug. it was a smooth applications 23 days including weekend. I encounter only one issue replace my referee and the assessor agree with it. After interview in August 15 i got letter and I send immediately to BPEQ. If your documents is genuine and your referee reply asap the application will be in 3 to 4 weeks.
> 
> hope it helps you application.


Thanks for reply, 
I applied on 25th july, now status shows "assessment in progress". However, didn't receive anything from EA.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> Thanks for your support.
> 
> But for your information, I got NER letter from EA on 8 August and BPEQ registration was successful on 17 August 2018.


Wow, that was quick. Me and one of my senior colleague applied on 25th and 20th.
We both didn't have any outcome or communication yet.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> My document was delivered on 10 August and Money deducted on 16 Aug and on 17 Aug registration was done.


Won't BPEQ send outcome letter to you by mail? 
How did you verify registration status?
So, after this registration done, can we submit an eoi without having a registration letter in hand?


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Wow, that was quick. Me and one of my senior colleague applied on 25th and 20th.
> We both didn't have any outcome or communication yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


You can send them email regarding your application with details and they will reply to you.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

BPEQ don't send any letter on email, they sent letter through mail address only.
On their website we can check the registration under search register.
Yes we can show this proof of registration.


IMG_SL said:


> Won't BPEQ send outcome letter to you by mail?
> How did you verify registration status?
> So, after this registration done, can we submit an eoi without having a registration letter in hand?
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> BPEQ don't send any letter on email, they sent letter through mail address only.
> On their website we can check the registration under search register.
> Yes we can show this proof of registration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I will contact them regarding the progress.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi I have applied for NER.
Now they asked me to give my both referees education details and certificate of education.
My question is this If I give them all these documents then they will call my referees of email?
What they ask to my refeeres? Do they accept part-time bachelors?
I am a mechanical engineer.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

bspatel1991 said:


> Hi I have applied for NER.
> Now they asked me to give my both referees education details and certificate of education.
> My question is this If I give them all these documents then they will call my referees of email?
> What they ask to my refeeres? Do they accept part-time bachelors?
> I am a mechanical engineer.


When You submit the documents to EA they will email to the referees.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

I am going to submit required documents tomorrow.
My ques id Will they email or call to my referees?
What they will ask to referees?


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> When You submit the documents to EA they will email to the referees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I am going to submit required documents tomorrow.
My ques is that Do they accept part-time bachelors?
Will they contact to my referees by email or on phone?
What will they ask to referees?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

bspatel1991 said:


> I am going to submit required documents tomorrow.
> My ques id Will they email or call to my referees?
> What they will ask to referees?


They will email your refereee, They only want to ensure that your referee is authentic and have Engineering Backgrounds and you need to prove that by providing the document they require. Therefore you mush sent.

Once the assesor is satisfied he will email your referee and your referee will fill up the form and send back to the assessor. once the assessor is Happy you will get a schedule interview with the assesor. thats it. after that you will get the result ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> They will email your refereee, They only want to ensure that your referee is authentic and have Engineering Backgrounds and you need to prove that by providing the document they require. Therefore you mush sent.
> 
> Once the assesor is satisfied he will email your referee and your referee will fill up the form and send back to the assessor. once the assessor is Happy you will get a schedule interview with the assesor. thats it. after that you will get the result ASAP.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks.

Does interview process tough?


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

I got invitation to apply for state nomination from QLD. But my NER is in process.
What should I do?
How much time it will take to complete RPEQ and BPEQ process?
Can I apply for state nomination after my NER done?

Please advice. It's Urgent.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

bspatel1991 said:


> I got invitation to apply for state nomination from QLD. But my NER is in process.
> What should I do?
> How much time it will take to complete RPEQ and BPEQ process?
> Can I apply for state nomination after my NER done?
> ...


is your interview date is final?
if so then you will got the RPEQ letter on the same day which will you need to courier to BPEQ.
Then they will take 1-2 weeks to register.

When you submitted your EOI?


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> is your interview date is final?
> if so then you will got the RPEQ letter on the same day which will you need to courier to BPEQ.
> Then they will take 1-2 weeks to register.
> 
> When you submitted your EOI?


Thanks!!!

I have submitted my EOI on 7th Aug.

Still interview date is not final.

Now what should I do?
Can I take extension to submit application for state nomination?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

bspatel1991 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Aug.
> 
> ...


Yes but they will refuse to give extension for registration document. Because i know a case in which they did not give the extension.

But you write the email to EA that i required the RPEQ letter urgent so please schedule my interview asap.
Also it is possible if your referees were already replied to the EA.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

bspatel1991 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 7th Aug.
> 
> ...


Seems challenging what you have done mate..you log an EOI without having an RPEQ...big headache anyway..my personal advise to you is that follow-up email or cal EA regarding the status of your application and since your interview is not schedule , dont contatct QLD, because they will know that you are not regsited yet with RPEQ.

Being clever logging EOI and applying simultaneously with NER is not bad, but whe things get mess it cause a price.

Anyway mate goodluck to your NER application and hoping you will get the result soon. Once u receive result from NER send asap to BPEQ trhu fasttrack fedex.

Cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

How much time EA usually take for NER process as I applied on 1st Sep and still my application is in queue.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> How much time EA usually take for NER process as I applied on 1st Sep and still my application is in queue.


In my case EA contact me after one week for referees educational and experience credentials. And on next day I sent the details and on same day my referees got the email regarding my NER application. So both my referees revert them on next day.
Then after 2 days I did not got any email from EA so I sent the email regarding NER interview and they replied me back with interview date on coming Monday of that week.
So overall my NER application takes 20 days.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> In my case EA contact me after one week for referees educational and experience credentials. And on next day I sent the details and on same day my referees got the email regarding my NER application. So both my referees revert them on next day.
> Then after 2 days I did not got any email from EA so I sent the email regarding NER interview and they replied me back with interview date on coming Monday of that week.
> So overall my NER application takes 20 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I uploaded MSA outcome letter of one referee and for the other I gave a statement that he has engineering qualification with more than 10 years of experience, but my application is in queue and no one my referees received any email or call. One of my colleague applied on 8th Aug and one if his referee received email on 20th Aug. I still don't know why are they taking so much time.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I uploaded MSA outcome letter of one referee and for the other I gave a statement that he has engineering qualification with more than 10 years of experience, but my application is in queue and no one my referees received any email or call. One of my colleague applied on 8th Aug and one if his referee received email on 20th Aug. I still don't know why are they taking so much time.


Same thing happened to me. They took more than 4 weeks to contact my referees, but asked no additional data. My interview finished yesterday, applied on 25th july. You see how long it took.
Still my letter is not there, so I sent them an email requesting the letter for bpeq.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

IMG_SL said:


> Same thing happened to me. They took more than 4 weeks to contact my referees, but asked no additional data. My interview finished yesterday, applied on 25th july. You see how long it took.
> Still my letter is not there, so I sent them an email requesting the letter for bpeq.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Seems like they will also contact my referees after 4 weeks.

How was your interview and what did they specifically ask?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Seems like they will also contact my referees after 4 weeks.
> 
> How was your interview and what did they specifically ask?


They did not ask me to explain a project. But asked general questions about company and typical figures of our utility.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am a Mechanical Engineer, Living in Newcastle. I need to register in NER as it is required for my employer. I am a permanent resident and member of EA. Please help me with my queries below.

1. I have 13+ years of work experience, however I have been employed in Australia only since last 6 months. 
2. I can provide 50 CPD hours from my last one year.
3. However, my predominant work experience statement will be from my previous projects, those I worked in Middle east, hence my referees will be from those companies only, will that be fine. 
4. If the referee (s) have changed their employer, How it shall be tackled. Will EA accept their personal email

Looking forward to your reply. Thanks.

Venkat. N


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it would be fine if u have refree from middle east. Provide his working email and contact EA will contact them 
And better if he is in the same company bowever if he changed it also doesnt matter. Provide his old business card as a proof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. Has anyone submitted application of NER in September and got any response from EA as I applied on 1st September and still my application is in queue.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. Has anyone submitted application of NER in September and got any response from EA as I applied on 1st September and still my application is in queue.


You can email EA regarding your application. They will take it in priority. So write them.

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> You can email EA regarding your application. They will take it in priority. So write them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


I sent them email and received reply that roughly estimated time if 6-8 weeks. However, one of colleague's referee received email after 11 days of application submission. I can't understand why are they taking so much time. If they will take 8 weeks then I will receive pre-invite in December.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

How much time does BPEQ take for registration of RPEQ after receiving the documents?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> How much time does BPEQ take for registration of RPEQ after receiving the documents?


Hello Brother,

I've seen that you applied for NER on 1st September. Have you completed all the formalities of NER? if yes, how long this process took? and what was ur interview experience? I've applied for NER on 15th September. But EA hasn't communicated with my referees yet. Should I send a mail to them? Need your suggestion.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

nsleamon said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> I've seen that you applied for NER on 1st September. Have you completed all the formalities of NER? if yes, how long this process took? and what was ur interview experience? I've applied for NER on 15th September. But EA hasn't communicated with my referees yet. Should I send a mail to them? Need your suggestion.


Usually the process takes 3-4 weeks, however, nowadays they are taking at least 5-6 weeks. My referees received email on 15th Oct and today I appeared in the interview. In the interview the assessor will ask you to explain any one project that how did you start it, which problems did you face, any solutions and what strategies you opted for any risk in the project. Lastly, he will ask basic questions about your company's work culture. The interview will take no longer than 20 mins.

Did you check your status after on EA website because if the status is in progress then your referees must have received email as both of my referees received email on the same day. However, if your application status is in queue then either send email or call them and ask about the delay.


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Usually the process takes 3-4 weeks, however, nowadays they are taking at least 5-6 weeks. My referees received email on 15th Oct and today I appeared in the interview. In the interview the assessor will ask you to explain any one project that how did you start it, which problems did you face, any solutions and what strategies you opted for any risk in the project. Lastly, he will ask basic questions about your company's work culture. The interview will take no longer than 20 mins.
> 
> Did you check your status after on EA website because if the status is in progress then your referees must have received email as both of my referees received email on the same day. However, if your application status is in queue then either send email or call them and ask about the delay.


Thanks a lot for the info dear......


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I received letter of conformation for NER and need to submit PII policy before April 2019 to get NER certificate. I'm offshore and don't have PII policy, but I've heard that we can submit company's insurance policy for its employees and based on that we can get NER certificate as its alternative document for PII.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I received letter of conformation for NER and need to submit PII policy before April 2019 to get NER certificate. I'm offshore and don't have PII policy, but I've heard that we can submit company's insurance policy for its employees and based on that we can get NER certificate as its alternative document for PII.


You are correct that you don’t need to submit PII policy for NER if you are offshore and you intended to register in QPER. I have called EA and asked this question before. Please contact EA and verify it. But, Queensland has already stopped nominating some of the occupations for Engineer for 190. Please kindly check their website if you are applying Queensland nomination with Engineer.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

SLO said:


> You are correct that you don’t need to submit PII policy for NER if you are offshore and you intended to register in QPER. I have called EA and asked this question before. Please contact EA and verify it. But, Queensland has already stopped nominating some of the occupations for Engineer for 190. Please kindly check their website if you are applying Queensland nomination with Engineer.


They removed my occupation on the same when I sent documents to BPEQ for RPEQ and I blocked my credit card so that they couldn't deduct money from it as getting RPEQ is useless for me. I've heard from some people who are working in Middle East and got NER by providing their company's insurance policy.


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> SLO said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct that you don’t need to submit PII policy for NER if you are offshore and you intended to register in QPER. I have called EA and asked this question before. Please contact EA and verify it. But, Queensland has already stopped nominating some of the occupations for Engineer for 190. Please kindly check their website if you are applying Queensland nomination with Engineer.
> ...


I see..are you a mechanical engineer? Queensland already removed it. Better try 190 to other available states and 189.


----------



## mohamednabil88 (Nov 11, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> They will email your refereee, They only want to ensure that your referee is authentic and have Engineering Backgrounds and you need to prove that by providing the document they require. Therefore you mush sent.
> 
> Once the assesor is satisfied he will email your referee and your referee will fill up the form and send back to the assessor. once the assessor is Happy you will get a schedule interview with the assesor. thats it. after that you will get the result ASAP.
> 
> Cheers


In my case they told me that I have to prove that my referees have Engineering qualifications in addition to more than 5 years of experience. What kind of documents should I send to them? Is it the Degree certificates only or there is any other documents?


----------



## Kadster (May 13, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Usually the process takes 3-4 weeks, however, nowadays they are taking at least 5-6 weeks. My referees received email on 15th Oct and today I appeared in the interview. In the interview the assessor will ask you to explain any one project that how did you start it, which problems did you face, any solutions and what strategies you opted for any risk in the project. Lastly, he will ask basic questions about your company's work culture. The interview will take no longer than 20 mins.
> 
> Did you check your status after on EA website because if the status is in progress then your referees must have received email as both of my referees received email on the same day. However, if your application status is in queue then either send email or call them and ask about the delay.



i will be having the interview soon. 
the assessor has asked to describe one project.
however, to clearly demonstrate how i have achieved the acquired competencies, i will need to present on two projects. 
Do you think this will be an issue? 

or can anybody share some of your experiences if you did describe 2 projects. 

Also, what questions did they ask? was it very technically orientated? or did they ask about risk?

I wil lappreciate feedback from anybody 

Thank you


----------



## amjad755 (Dec 19, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> Yes i am in abudhabi..but fortunately skype is working in my office..as my office has its own vpn settings..and interviewer asked me this question that we are facing difficulty in skype in dubai..but in my case it worked fine..i dnt know either they will download botim for us.i think you can tell them that its blocked in uae may be they will tell you alternate way like web ex...but they are aware of this thing as he asked from me..


Can you kindly share NER work experience statement as an example to follow? It will be of great help. Thanks


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

Kim, 
ITs not that much serious. Interview will go for 15- 20 minutes only.
They will ask some specific questions about few descriptions which you mentioned in the work experience statement. Its just to verify, whether you know about the points mentioned in your statement or not.

If you are confident about your experience statement, be free to attend teh interview.

Regards,


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys, I am planning to go with NER. For coming July, can some one give your opinion, whether I have to wait till July. Or is it OK to do it know.
Thanks


----------



## mikhael (Oct 3, 2018)

sayyamkhan40 said:


> #DIANE KIM
> Brother, I hope you got NER registration. I applied 6 weeks ago but the status is still in progress. Can you tell me about the time frame for completion of registration and little overview for interview..?


Only thing is that you have to consider 3 months for the whole process.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

I sent my application for NER on 9th Feb. On 12th Feb they asked for qualification details of my referees which I immediately responded to within that day. When I checked the application status before the end of that day, the status changed from "need additional information" to "additional information provided". Then the following morning, 13th Feb, my referees received an email from EA. One of my referees have sent back the filled out form. I just checked the status today and the status became "claimed" and when i view the application it says "in progress". Can anyone in this thread explain the meaning of "claimed" status?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

masaudakhter said:


> Finally got NER letter for BPEQ. Thanks for all of your support . it was a lovely outcome of 3 months continous struggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Masaudakhter,
I got same situation as yours. I received an email that my application for NER was successful subject to obtaining the PII. I am being required to submit PII in order to get NER certification. They gave a link to the letter for BPEQ but unfortunately when I click it says assessment in progress. I don't understand, I thought I could get the BPEQ letter easily after the assessment. What did you do in your case? awaiting your response...
regards
Leo


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

leo379 said:


> Hi Masaudakhter,
> 
> I got same situation as yours. I received an email that my application for NER was successful subject to obtaining the PII. I am being required to submit PII in order to get NER certification. They gave a link to the letter for BPEQ but unfortunately when I click it says assessment in progress. I don't understand, I thought I could get the BPEQ letter easily after the assessment. What did you do in your case? awaiting your response...
> 
> ...




If you don’t get the RPEQ letter for registration after Interview. Then write the email the person who take your interview for RPEQ Letter. I did the same in my case and got the letter on next day.


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I want to register for NER and I am a EA member already. I moved to Australia just over an year ago and working in relevant occupation since May 2018. I have 12+ years of relevant occupational experience from outside Australia. 

Can I produce referees from my previous employers or shall I submit a Statuary declaration...? 

Can anyone help me writing work experience statement, by giving a sample. I just want to know how it is being written and I can develop one for myself.

Cheers,

Venkat N


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to register for NER and I am a EA member already. I moved to Australia just over an year ago and working in relevant occupation since May 2018. I have 12+ years of relevant occupational experience from outside Australia.
> 
> ...




You can use from previous employers , he can be ur manager or senior and i think even collegue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

leo379 said:


> Hi Masaudakhter,
> 
> I got same situation as yours. I received an email that my application for NER was successful subject to obtaining the PII. I am being required to submit PII in order to get NER certification. They gave a link to the letter for BPEQ but unfortunately when I click it says assessment in progress. I don't understand, I thought I could get the BPEQ letter easily after the assessment. What did you do in your case? awaiting your response...
> 
> ...




It happens sometimes due to technical issue. Write email to your assessor and ask him to send your RPEQ letter. And regarding NER, it will show under progress unless u upload PII, u will get time frame for sending PII so u should upload to get registered in NER


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

masaudakhter said:


> It happens sometimes due to technical issue. Write email to your assessor and ask him to send your RPEQ letter. And regarding NER, it will show under progress unless u upload PII, u will get time frame for sending PII so u should upload to get registered in NER
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You are right. I wrote him an email and have received the rpeq letter the next day. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am applying for NER and I have below enquires, please answer them.

I am working here is Australia, however I cannot give any referees from my current employer as I am working here only since few months. 

My question is should I start writing my work experience from my current employer or shall I start writing from my previous employer, with whom I quit in 2017.

Can anyone help me by sending your experience statement so that I can get an idea to write my own. I sure that I wont copy or recreate the document. Thank you.

Cheers,

Venkat N


----------



## bspatel1991 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi. I have done my NER but not uploaded PII. I am from India and I want to take PII and complete NER registration. Kindly help me.


----------



## yasyas (Jul 16, 2019)

Are there any recent applicants of NER around? My application status is shown as in progress for one week now, but nobody has contacted with my referees yet. Is it normal?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

yasyas said:


> Are there any recent applicants of NER around? My application status is shown as in progress for one week now, but nobody has contacted with my referees yet. Is it normal?


 fff


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

is there anyone who clarify few questions for NER application Please?

1.Required experience for NER. Number of years?

2. Required documents apart from experience letter ?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> is there anyone who clarify few questions for NER application Please?
> 
> ...



1) For offshore it is 5 years.
2) You need to submit 3 of your most recent projects (kinda shorter version of CDR) where you have to cover all of the points of a professional engineer. Apart from your project, you need to provide your updated CPD with evidence, all the job descriptions of your career (like ur CV) with achievements for each of the organization you worked followed by info of 2 of your referees (thr name, designation, email, phone number). Your referees need to be aware of your work history, hold senior position thn urs and need to be Electrical Engineers or closely related to this occupation. One of the referees is to be from your current organization. Upon all satisfactory evidence, a case officer (from NER) will email/call and your to referees and will receive a few answers asked by them. After completing all these procedures, you ll be asked to have a phone/video interview. Thn you will get a successful NER letter and they will open one portal for you to download the forms of BPEQ. You ll then need to submit the BPEQ forms to complete the registration process.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

nsleamon said:


> 1) For offshore it is 5 years.
> 2) You need to submit 3 of your most recent projects (kinda shorter version of CDR) where you have to cover all of the points of a professional engineer. Apart from your project, you need to provide your updated CPD with evidence, all the job descriptions of your career (like ur CV) with achievements for each of the organization you worked followed by info of 2 of your referees (thr name, designation, email, phone number). Your referees need to be aware of your work history, hold senior position thn urs and need to be Electrical Engineers or closely related to this occupation. One of the referees is to be from your current organization. Upon all satisfactory evidence, a case officer (from NER) will email/call and your to referees and will receive a few answers asked by them. After completing all these procedures, you ll be asked to have a phone/video interview. Thn you will get a successful NER letter and they will open one portal for you to download the forms of BPEQ. You ll then need to submit the BPEQ forms to complete the registration process.



First of all thank you so much for detailed response.

Any pointer for CDR from EA website, what are competencies need to cover in CDR?

Is it something similar engineering competencies to EA charted application ?


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> First of all thank you so much for detailed response.
> 
> Any pointer for CDR from EA website, what are competencies need to cover in CDR?
> 
> Is it something similar engineering competencies to EA charted application ?




These r not CDR, but a shorter version of it. You can complete each one in a single plage. But, still, you need to demonstrate all the professional engineering capabilities such as safety matrix, core knowledge implementation, necessary approval, business impact etc. etc. etc.......


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

1. Can you please share me your experience about NER interview ?

2. What are things covered or asked in the NER interview in general ?

3. For NER application requires to have 5 years exp in last 7 years. Will University level (teaching undergraduate course and research) counted towards to Engineering experience ?

Thanks


----------



## garapatihk (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi,
I applied for NER with all the relevant documents and 2 references.
Did they send a Check Sheet for both the references or anyone?
Reference-1: working with him from last 5 years, he received a mail from EA.
Reference-2: 3 years worked with him (before reference-1), he didn't received a mail from EA.


----------



## sagacity (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi, can anyone guide me on how to write a work experience statement for NER and its length? I know it is like an expanded CV, as described by EA. But I am not sure about its format.

Should I write key achievements' details in between the lines of the job descriptions under each employment? Or first, provide all JDs and then write all the details of the projects? I mean, it is all confusing. Can somebody provide me their work experience statement (hiding all confidential details) as a guide or sample?


----------



## garapatihk (Feb 21, 2018)

sagacity said:


> Hi, can anyone guide me on how to write a work experience statement for NER and its length? I know it is like an expanded CV, as described by EA. But I am not sure about its format.
> 
> Should I write key achievements' details in between the lines of the job descriptions under each employment? Or first, provide all JDs and then write all the details of the projects? I mean, it is all confusing. Can somebody provide me their work experience statement (hiding all confidential details) as a guide or sample?


My application is still in progress and I am not sure how close I am to EAs expectation. Below are the sections I included in my work experience statement.

1.0 PROFILE SUMMARY

2.0 ACADEMIC CREDENTIALS

3.0 SKILLS
​3.1 Codes and Standards:
​3.2 Softwares:
​3.3 Professional: 

4.0 PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE – I 
​4.1 Key Responsibilities:
​4.2 Key Accomplishments:
​4.3 Projects Handled :

5.0 PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE – II 
​5.1 Key Responsibilities:
​5.2 Key Accomplishments:
​5.3 Projects Handled :

6.0 PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE – III 
​6.1 Key Responsibilities:
​6.2 Key Accomplishments:
​6.3 Projects Handled :

7.0 REFERENCES: 2 Managers

total 4 pages.


----------



## garapatihk (Feb 21, 2018)

garapatihk said:


> My application is still in progress and I am not sure how close I am to EAs expectation. Below are the sections I included in my work experience statement.
> 
> 1.0 PROFILE SUMMARY
> 
> ...


Today I received NER assessment letter of confirmation from EA, waiting for BPEQ letter.


----------



## Ramdpak (Nov 19, 2018)

garapatihk said:


> Today I received NER assessment letter of confirmation from EA, waiting for BPEQ letter.


Glad to note this mate. May I know which thread to be followed in this current time? I have just started working for NER. Can someone please guide me on threads relating to NER / CPEng preparation?


----------

